# Asmodeus, King of Hell



## The Serge (Sep 16, 2002)

_At last, here he is, my version of Asmodeus.  Upon completing this, I found that I will need to make some minor adjustments to the Lord of the Nine and Arch-Devil templates.  Additionally, when BoVD comes out, I may swap the Destruction domain for the Diabolical one and I may make some adjustments with the Feats as well.  I'm not printing my entire history, but there are some hints towards the end._

*ASMODEUS
The King of Hell
Greater God (Avatar)
Symbol:*  An upside down, equilateral black triangle embraced by a coiling, fiery red serpent.  More elaborate versions have a symbol for the numeral "9" inside the triangle.
*Home Plane:*  The Nine Hells of Baator
*Alignment:*  Lawful evil
*Portfolio:*  Damnation, Tyranny, Broken Promises, Pride, Power, Plots, Corruption, Lost Knowledge.
*Cleric Alignments:*  LE, NE
*Domains:*  Destruction, Evil, Knowledge, Law, Trickery
*Favored Weapon:*  Scepter (morning star)

*Blackguard 20/Cleric 20/Loremaster 10/Wizard 10
Medium-Size Outsider*
*Divine Rank:*  16
*Hit Dice:*  20d8+180 (outsider) plus 20d10+380 (Blackguard) plus 20d8+340 (Cleric) plus 10d4+130(Loremaster) plus 10d4+130 (Wizard) (1,320 hp)
*Initiative:*  +17 (+9 Dexterity, +8 Superior Initiative)
*Speed:*  60 ft., fly 200 ft. perfect
*AC:*  83 (+9 Dex, +16 divine, +29 natural, +19 deflection)
*Attacks*:*  The Ruby Rod of Hell _+9 lawful power, unholy power morningstar_ +90/+85/+80/+75 melee; or +80/+75/+70/+65 ranged (spell or touch).  *Always receives a 20 on attack rolls; roll die to check for critical hit.
*Damage*:*  The Ruby Rod of Hell _+9 lawful power, unholy power morningstar_ 1d8+23+3d6 and 1 negative level (Lawful) +3d6 and one negative level (Unholy)/19-20/x2; or by spell.  *Always does maximum damage (morningstar 67 points).
*Face/Reach:* 5 ft. by 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*  Rebuke or command undead 22/day (cleric), rebuke or command undead 22/day (as Clr18), poison use, smite good (+19 to attack and +40 to damage), sneak attack 6d6, domain powers, salient divine abilities, spell-like abilities.
*Special Qualities:*  Divine Immunities, Baatezu Qualities, DR 51/+4 (DR 51/+8), SR 48, regeneration 15, spontaneous casting of arcane spells, speak and read all languages and speak directly to all beings within 16 miles, remote communication, godly realm, _teleport without error_ at will, divine aura (16 miles, DC 45), _detect good_, dark blessing, aura of despair, fiendish servant, greater lore, lore +27, true lore.
*Saves*:*  Fort +85, Ref +85, Will +92.  *Always receives a 20 on saves.
*Abilities:*  Str 39, Dex 29, Con 28, Int 46, Wis 42, Chr 48.
*Skills *:*  Alchemy +105, Appraise +68, Bluff +144, Concentration +120, Craft (blacksmith) +90, Craft (bookbinding) +90, Craft (painting) +67, Diplomacy +120, Disguise +71, Decipher Script +47, Escape Artist +45, Forgery +76, Gather Information +101, Heal +75, Hide +112, Intimidate +115, Knowledge (Arcane) +125, Knowledge (Hell) +106, Knowledge (The Planes) +106, Knowledge (Religion) +141, Listen +57, Move Silently +51, Perform +68, Scry +106, Search +74, Sense Motive +86, Spellcraft +110, Spot +50.  *Always receives a 20 on checks.
*Feats:*  Alluring, Brew Potion, Charlatan, Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Craft Magic Arms and Armor, Craft Rod, Craft Staff, Craft Wand, Craft Wondrous Item, Dodge, Empower Spell, Epic Spellcasting, Eschew Materials, Expertise, Extra Turning, Forge Ring, Great Cleave, Great Smiting, Ignore Material Components, Improved Critical (morningstar), Improved Disarm, Improved Initiative, Intensify Spell, Maximize Spell, Mobility, Multispell, Persuasive, Planar Turning, Power Attack, Profane Spell, Quick Draw, Reach Spell, Scribe Scroll, Spell Mastery, Spring Attack, Sunder, Superior Initiative, Trustworthy, Unholy Strike, Weapon Focus (morningstar).
*Baatezu Qualities:*  Asmodeus is immune to fire and can see in perfect darkness, even that created by deeper darkness spells.
*Divine Immunities:*  Ability damage, ability drain, acid, cold, death effects, disease, disintegration, electricity, energy drain, mind-affecting effects, paralysis, poison, sleep, stunning, transmutation, imprisonment, banishment.
*Salient Divine Abilities:*  Alter Reality (DC 55), Alter Size, Arcane Mastery, Automatic Metamagic (quicken wizard spells), Craft Artifact, Create Object, Create Greater Object, Divine Blast (22/day, 16 miles), Divine Celerity, Divine Glibness (DC 45), Divine Shield (160 points), Divine Spellcasting, Extra Domain (Destruction), Extra Domain (Trickery), Frightful Presence (DC 45), Hand of Death (DC 55), Hell's Mouth*, Know Secrets (DC 45), Life and Death, The Lord of the Nine*, True Knowledge.  *Unique Salient Divine Abilities; see below for details.
*Domain Powers:*  Cast divination, evil, and law spells at +1 caster level, smite 16/day (+32 on attack and damage for one weapon attack).
*Spell-Like Abilities:*  Asmodeus uses these abilities as a 26th level caster, except for divination, evil, and lawful spells, which he uses as a 27th level caster.  The save DCs are 47 + spell level, and 49 + spell level for any spoken mind-effecting spells.  _Blasphemy, calm emotions, charm monster, change self, circle of doom, confusion, contagion, create undead, damnation, deeper darkness, delayed blast fireball, desecrate, destruction, detect chaos, detect good, dictum, disintegration, dispel chaos, dispel good, dominate monster, earthquake, false vision, firestorm, flamestrike, greater dispelling, harm, hellball, hold monster, implosion, improved invisibility, inflict critical wounds, inflict light wounds, invisibility, magic circle against chaos, magic circle against good, major image, meteor swarm, mirage arcana, mislead, non-detection, order's wrath, persistent image, polymorph any object, polymorph self, protection from chaos, protection from good, screen, shatter, shield of law, summon monster IX_ (evil and lawful only), _symbol_ (any), _time stop, unhallow, unholy aura, unholy blight, wish_.
*Blackguard Spells/Day:*  7/4/4/5; base DC=28+spell level.
*Cleric Spells/Day:*  6/9/9/9/9/8/7/7/7/4/4/4/3/3/3/3; base DC=28+spell level.
*Wizard Spells/Day:*  4/9/9/8/8/8/8/7/7/7/5/4/4/4/4/3/3/3/3; base DC=30+spell level.
*Hell's Mouth (unique salient divine ability):*  As the King of Hell, Asmodeus has absolute control over all of the gates and portals that lead to Hell, as well as those within Hell.  Up to 16 times a day, The Lord of the Nine can cause a gate or portal to open, sucking in those within 90 feet into a location in the Nine Hells of Asmodeus' choosing if they fail a Will Save DC 45.  The Mouth remains open for nine rounds.  A Hell's Mouth appears as a great, diabolically evil human male face with jagged, chewing teeth.  Flames burst from the gaping maw as it attempts to suck in unlucky victims. 
*The Lord of the Nine (unique salient divine ability):*  As The King of Hell, the avatar of Asmodeus (or whatever the real name of Hell?s king is) reaps some of the benefits of the Lord of the Nine template as follows:
_Spell-like Abilities:_  Asmodeus may cast all spell-like abilities available to the Lord of the Nine template at will.  These abilities are included in the list above.
_Call Baatezu (Su):_  As a move equivalent action, Asmodeus can demand the respect of any Devils.  Asmodeus may call up to nine times a day, 21 Lemures, 18 Osyluths or Barbazu, 15 Erinyes or Hamatulas, 12 Cornugons, Gelugons, or Pit Fiends, Dukes of Hell, 3 Arch-Devils, or any one Lord of the Nine.  Since these Devils are called, they have the ability to summon other Devils as their Monster Manual descriptions allow, or call other Devils as their description allows.  No Devil is brave or stupid enough to verbally challenge Asmodeus in Hell, much less to his face, so all obey his commands.  Asmodeus rarely finds it necessary to allow matters to degenerate into fisticuffs, preferring to either help mortals and other beings trick themselves into doing his bidding, or smothering their wills to force them to do his bidding.  However, if he had to fight, Asmodeus prefers to call Baatezu only when he's killed, trapped, or other incapacitated most of his enemies, particularly those that dared to challenge him.  Then, he will call in Pit Fiends and a Duke or two, leaving to watch the end result of the conflict from afar.  Just as often, he grows bored of a battle in the middle of conflict, and will likewise call Pit Fiends and teleport elsewhere.
_Infernal Potentate (Ex):_  As the personification of Lawful evil, Asmodeus' mere presence automatically unhallows an area equal to 8 miles in Hell (it is unknown the degree of this power beyond Hell, although it's likely to be 900 feet).  While he can suppress (and reactive) this ability as a free action, he rarely does so.
_Submission of the Lords (Ex):_  Once a month, Asmodeus can force the other eight Lords of the Nine to submit to him.  Asmodeus may call them to his fortress in Nessus, Malsheem, where they must pay obeisance to him.  This power also allows Asmodeus to terminate any and all infernal abilities the Lords or any other Devil has in Hell.  Asmodeus may do this 16 times a day, the Devil (even a Lord or Arch-Devil) receiving no saving throw or spell resistance to avoid the effect.  The Devil retains its hit dice, feats, skills, and ability scores, but loses its Baatezu traits, supernatural abilities, and spell-like abilities.  It is unclear if this power extends beyond Hell.
*Possessions:*  Asmodeus carries the Ruby Rod of Hell, a +9 lawful power, unholy power morningstar.  It has has the ability to unleash the dragon fire of the great wrym Black, Blue, and White types three/day each at maximum damage.

*Other Divine Powers*
The statistics here reflect the powers of the Avatar of the King of Hell, whom most simply call Asmodeus although the true name of this being is unknown.  As far as the Devils of Hell, most gods, and virtually all lesser beings, the avatar is the true Asmodeus.  

Although these statistics are for the avatar of the true King of the Nine Hells (what or whomever that being might be), it is only through the use of Hell?s Mouth salient divine ability that the avatar can interact with the Prime Material Plane.  When transforming a gate into a Hell's Mouth, the Avatar gains the following divine abilities:

_Senses:_  Asmodeus can see, hear, touch, and smell at a distance of sixteen miles.  As a standard action, Asmodeus can perceive anything within sixteen miles of his servants or worshippers, holy sites, objects, or any location where on of her titles or name was spoken in the last hour.  He can extend his senses up to 20 locations at once.  While he can completely block the sensing power of any god attempting to peer into Nessus, he does not have this ability beyond his layer.
_Portfolio Sense:_  Asmodeus can sense anything that pertains to Lawful evil acts (tyranny, trickery, etc) sixteen weeks before it happens and retains the sensation for sixteen weeks after the event occurs.  However, he is limited to the ability to perform this feet beyond Hell except with the use of a Hell's Mouth.

*Automatic Action:*  Asmodeus can use any Knowledge skill (even those in which he has no rank) as a free action if the DC for the task is 30 or lower.  He can use Bluff as a free action if the DC for the task is 46 or less.  He can perform up to 20 such free actions each round.

*Create Magic Items:*  Asmodeus can create any magic item that has lawful or unholy attributes, smother the will, or otherwise bring the wielder/user ever closer to lawful evil.

*Avatars*
The real King of Hell, due to its unique imprisonment in Hell, can only generate ten avatars at any one time.  Typically, it only generates one unless there is need to discipline the Lords of the Nine or Arch-Devils.  All Avatars have the statistics listed above.

In the distant past, in order to further conceal the continuance of its existence, The King of Hell allowed his first avatar, which was called Lucifer, to battle against and lose to another avatar, the one called Asmodeus.  This ploy, like virtually every other concocted by the King of Hell, worked and, to this day, Creation believes that there is but one Asmodeus and no greater being in Hell.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Sep 16, 2002)

I think the background stories are the best.  Do you have one for Lilith?  Or any of the other early Baatorians?


----------



## The Serge (Sep 16, 2002)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> *I think the background stories are the best.  Do you have one for Lilith?  Or any of the other early Baatorians? *




Yes.

In a nutshell, the original Lords of the Nine (of which Dispater, Levistus/Leviathan, Lilith, and Mephistopheles remain) were the few surviving Baatorians, formed when who or whatever Asmodeus truly is plummeted into Hell.  They are the closest to true divinity of the true Devils.  These original Baatorians warred among each other during the eons it took "Asmodeus" to regain his senses.  When he did (with a fresh plot in his head), he destroyed most of them, and allowed eight to become the Lords of the Nine.  

Although he destroyed them perhaps it's best to say that he "disjoined" them.  Being divine, it's virtually impossible to kill these Infernals.  They returned to Hell, only to manifest in the form of nupperibos.  Eventually, the thousands of nupperibos that can form one of the Baatorians find each other and reconstitute.  Most are stopped from completing this metamorphosis by the Lords, while others used to become Amnizus (with the now dramatic reduction in status of Amnizus, I'll have to rework this).  Still, a few have reformed, and they hide within the depths of Malbolge or are trapped in the ice of Cania.  Asmodeus is aware of their return, but for some reason leaves them be.  These beings are essentially either high powered Dukes of Hell or Arch-Devils.  They would not be classified as Baatezu, but would share the traits of Baatezu.  Most are Infernals.

When the Fall of The Hosts occurs, and the likes of Zariel, Mammon, Belial, and Baalzebul join the ranks of Hell, they soon overthrow some of the original Lords, completely obliterating them.  Lilith, however, managed to convince Baalzebul of her value and survived as the consort of Baalzebul's viceroy, the fallen Planetar, Moloch.  She fed him with lies and manipulated him into joining in the Reckoning, which led to his eventual downfall and her return to power in Maladomini.  

There's a lot more to all of this, but I haven't written it yet.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Grim (Sep 19, 2002)

I love these! IF i had a high powered campain, these would be stolen so quick...

Anyway, heres a question:

In the manual of the planes, it says that Asmodeus's "acid black blood pools in the hollows of the rift [he made when he fell from heaven,] a substance fouler than foul. What exactly do you think the properties of this should be? I was always interested in Asmodeus, but the MotP never gave real stats for anything in hell. So what properties should his pooling blood have? I was thinking maybe something like Monte Cooks "Godsblood" from his book Requium for a God, but psychotically evil.

So what do you think, serge?


----------



## The Serge (Sep 19, 2002)

Grim said:
			
		

> *I love these! IF i had a high powered campain, these would be stolen so quick...
> 
> Anyway, heres a question:
> 
> ...




Thanks!

Official stats for Asmodeus and some (if not all) of the Lords of the Nine and other diabolical entities will appear in WotC's upcoming _Book of Vile Darkness_.  Asmodeus will not be as powerful as what I've presented.... I think he'll be a CR 32 monster.

As for his blood...  Well, I think instant and utter damnation is in order for anything or anyone dumb enough to touch his blood.  I'm not familiar with Cook's Godsblood, but I'm sure it's pretty nasty.

Incidently, Cook wrote _Book of Vile Darkness_.


----------



## Ebonynightcloudstorm (Oct 18, 2005)

*For The Serge, You forgot the DC's for Dispater*

You forgot the save DC's for Dispaters abjurer and his Psionic class. I know his Spelll like abilities are 76th level and the save DC's are 38 and I know he's a cebromancer and abjurer but what are the save DC's?!!!Come on man you forgot


----------

